# نبذة قصيرة عن البوليمر



## علاء محسن علي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

:16: البوليمر أو المبلمر أو المتماثر Polymer :- هو مصطلح عام يستخدم في الأساس لوصف جزيء طويل. وهذا الجزيء الطويل يتكون من وحدات بناء ووحدات متكررة مربوطين معا عن طريق روابط كيميائية. وعملية تحويل هذه الوحدات إلى بوليمر تسمى بلمرة. وهذه الواحدات تتكون من المونومرات, والتى غالبا ما تكون جزيئات صغيرة ذات وزن جزيئ قليل.
ويمكن أن تكون هذه المنونومرات متطابقة, أو مستبلة بمجموعة كيميائية أو أكثر. هذه التغييرات التى تحدث في المونومرات قد تؤثر في خواص البوليمر مثل المرونة, قابلية الذوبان, أو قوة شد البوليمر. في البروتينات, هذه التغييرات يمكن أن تجعل البوليمر القدرة على أن يكون له التركيب المناسب, بدلا من حدوث لف عشوائي "Random Coil" له. وبالرغم من أن معظم البوليمرات تعتبر عضوية (أى أنها مبنية على سلسلة كربونية), فإنه يوجد أيضا بوليمرات غير عضوية, وغالبا ما تكون سلاسلها مبنية على أصل من السيليكون.
ويغطى المصطلح بوليمر مدى واسع من الجزيئات, متضمنا أيضا بعض المواد مثل البروتينات والخيوط التى لها قوة شد عالية مثل خيوط كيفلر. والأساس في التفريق بين البوليمرات والجزيئات الأخرى الكبيرة هو وجود الوحدات المتكررة (المونومرات) في سلاسل البوليمر. ويحدث هذا خلال عملية البلمرة, والتى ترتبط فيها وحدات عديدة من المونومرات معا لتكوين سلسلة طويلة من البوليمر. فمثلا, عملية تكون البولي إثيلين "Polyethylene or Polyethene" تتضمن تشابك ألاف الوحدات من جزيئات الإثين معا لتكوين سلسلة لها الوحدا المتكررة -CH2- :
غالبا ما يتم تسمية البوليمرات على أسم المونومرات المكونة للبوليمر, فمثلا, يتم تمثيل البولي إثيلين كالتالي:


ولأن البوليمرات غالبا ما يتم التفرقة بينها بالمونومرات المكونة لها, فإن سلاسل البوليمرات في أى مادة لا يكون لها نفس الطول. وهذا بعكس الجزيئات الأخرى التى تتكون من عدد معين من الذرات, ويكون لكل جزيء وزن جزييء محدد. وإختلاف أطوال سلاسل البوليمرات لإن السلاسل تنتهى بطريقة عشوائية خلال تطور عملية البلمرة.
البروتينات ما هى إلا أحماض أمينية في شكل بوليمر. ومن دستة إلى عدة مئات من (تقريبا) أشكال المونومرات التى تكون السلسلة, فإن التتابع الذى يتكون به البروتين يحدد خواصه ونشاطه. ولكن يوجد في هذه البروتينات ما يسمى مناطق نشيطة, والتى تكون محاطة بما يعتقد (حتى 2003) بأنه مناطق تركيبية, والتى يكون دورها الأساسي هو إظهار هذه المنطقة/المناطق النشطة. وعلى ذلك فإن التتابع الأصلي للحمض الأميني ليس له أهميو كبيرة, طالما أن هذه المناطق النشطة يمكن الوصول إليها بفاعلية. وحيث ان تكون البولي إثيلين يحدث بطريقة عشوائية, فإن من يقوم بتصنيع البروتينات الحيوية والأحماض النووية يجب أن يكون لديهم عامل حفز (مادة تقوم بتسيهل أو تعجيل التفاعل). ومنذ الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين, كان للعوامل الحفازة دور كبير في تصنيع البوليمرات. وبوجود مزيد من التحكم في تفاعلات البلمرة, فإنه تم تصنيع بوليمرات ذات خصائص فريدة, مثل القدرة على إصدرا ضوء ملون.
وللحصول على خصائص جيدة للبوليمر فإنه لابد من ضبط عديد من العوامل. وهذا لأن البوليمر يتكون في الحقيقة من توزيعات من السلاسل بأطوال مختلفة, وكل سلسلة تتكون من حصيلة المونومرات التى تؤثر على خواص البوليمر. وبعض هذه العوامل مشروحه بالأسفل.
الخواص الفيزيائية للبوليمرات
تتضمن الخواص الفيزيائية للبوليمرات درجة البلمرة وتوزيع الكتلة المولية.
التفرع
خلا عملية تطور سلاسل البوليمر, يمكن أن يحدث تفرع. في بلمرة الراديكالات, يحدث هذا عندما تلتف سلسلة للخلف وترتبط لجزء سابق منها. وعندما تتكسر هذه الإلتفافة, تترك أجزاء صغيرة كالبراعم في سلسلة الكربون الرئيسية. السلاسل المتفرعة لا يمكن أن تصطف في شكل متقارب من بعضها مثل السلاسل الغير متفرعة. وهذا يؤدى لقلة التلامس بين الذرات في مختلف السلاسل المختلفة, وهذا يقلل فرص حدوث فرص ثنائيات الأقطاب الدائمة أو التى يمكن أن يحدث لها حث. كما أنه يوجد أجزاء من السلاسل ذات كثافة قليلة. والدليل على ذلك إنخفاض درجات الذوبان وضعف قوة الشد للبولليمر الناتج, لأن القوى بين الجزيئات تكون ضعيفة ويمكن كسرها بسهولة.
الانتظامية الفراغية
الإنتظامية الفراغية أو الإنتظامية تصف الترتيب المتساوي الأجزاء " isomeric " للمجموعات الفعالة على السلسلة الكربونية. السلاسل التى لها شكل أيزوتاكتيك "isotactic" تعرف على أن المجموعات الفعالة بها تكون موجودة في ناحية واحدة من السلسلة. وهذا يمكنهم من أن يصطفوا بالقرب من بعض, وتكوين مناطق متبللرة مما ينتج عنه بوليمر ذو صلابة عالية.
وبالعكس السلاسل التى يكون لها شكل أتاكتيك "atactic" فإن المجموعات فيها تكون موزعة بطريقة عشوائية على جوانب السلسلة. وعلى هذا تكون السلاسل غير مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض بطريقة جيدة وتصبح القوى بين الجزيئات ضعيفة. وهذا يؤدى لكثافة أقل وقوة شد ضعيفة, ولكنه يعطى درجة عالية من المرونة.
المجموهات يمكن أن تتوزع أيضا بطريقة سيندايوتاكتيك "syndiotactic" والتى تكون فيها المجموعات موزعة بطريقة عكسية ولكن بإنتظام. ونظرا لأن هذا يعتبر نوع من الإنتظامية, فإن السلاسل السيندايوتاكتيك يمكن أن تنظم نفسها بالفرب من بعضها البعضو ولكن بالطبع ليس بالدرجة التى تحدث في السلاسل الأيزوتاكتيك. البوليمرات السيندايوتاكتيك يكون لها مقاومة عالية للضغط وأكثر من البوليمرات الأيزوتاكتيك لأن لها مرونة أكعلى ناتجة من ضعف القوى بين الجزيئات.
تكوين البوليمرات
البلمرة الإسهامية
البلمرة الإسهامية هى بلمرة بنوعين أو أكثر من المونومرات. ومثال لذلك مونومرات الأحماض الأمينية التى تم ذكرها من قبل, التى تتكون منها البروتينات. البلمرة الإسهامية لمونومرات مختلفة ينتج عنها بوليمرات بخواص مختلفة. فمثلا, البلمرة الإسهامية للإثين بكميات قليلة من الهيكسين hex-1-ene هى طريقة لإنتاج بولى إثيلين خطث قليل الكثافة (Linear Low Density Polyethylene LLDPE) "شاهد [بولي إثيلين]]. تفرعات C4 التى تنتج من الهيكسين تقلل الكثافة وتمنع تكون مناطق متبلرة في البوليمر كما يحدث في البولى إثيلين عالى الكثافة (HDPE). وهذا يعنى أن (LLDPE) يمكن أن يتحمل قوى الشد وتبقى مرنة.
والشكل القادم يوضح نوع معين من البلمرة الإسهامية تسمى البلمرة الرمحلية, أو البلمرة التكاثفية. وفى هذا النوع بالتحديد يتم إطلاق جزيء صغير خلال البلمرة. في شكل التفاعل الآتى, يتم إطلاق جزيء الماء ويتكون النيلون. ونوع النيلون (إسمه وخواصه) يتم التحكم بها بمجموعتى R ، R' المستخدمة.
الخواص الكيميائية للبوليمرات
القوى بين الجزيئية
قوى التجاذب بين سلاسل البوليمر تلعب دور كبير في تحديد خواص البوليمر. لأن سلاسل البوليمر طويلة للغاية, فإن قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات تكون أكبر من القوى بين الجزيئات العادية. كما أن السلاسل الطويلة تكون غير متبللرة (طريقة توجيهها عشوائية). ويمكن تصور شكل البوليمرات كما لو كانت خيوط مكرونة سباجيتتى طويلة وكثيرة ومتشابكة, وكلما زاد التشابك, كلما زادت صعوبة فصل أحد خيوطها. وهذ القوى بين الجزيئات تؤدى إلى قوى شد عالية, كما يرفع من درجات حرارة الذوبان.
ويتم تحديد القوى بين الجزيئية يتم تحديدها بالقطبية الثنائية بين وحدات المونومر. البوليمرات التى تحتوى على مجموعات الأميد يمكن أن تكون روابط هيدروجينية مه السلاسل المجاورة, ذرات الهيدروجين الموجبة في مجموعات N-H في أحد السلاسل تنجذب بشدة إلى ذرات الأكسجين في مجموعات C=O الموجودة في سلسلة أخرى. وهذه الروابط الهيدروجينية تؤدى إلى : مثلا, زيادة قوة الشد ودرجة الذوبان للكيفلر. البولي إستر يوجد بينها ترابط ثنائي القطب-ثنائي القطب بين ذرات الأكسجين في مجموعات C=O وذرات الهيدروجين في مجموعات H-C. الترابط ثنائي القطب ليس بقوة الرابطة الهيدروجينية, ولذا فإن درجة حرارة الذوبان وقوة الشد للبولى إثيلين تكون أقل من الكفلر, ولكن البولي إسترات يكون لها مرونة أعلى.
البولي إثيلين بصفة عامة ليس له ثنائية قطبية دائمة. قوى التجاذب بين سلاسل البولي إثيلين تنتج من قوى فان دير فال الضعيفة. كما لو كانت الجزيئات محاطة بسحابة من الإلكترونات السالبة. وعند إقتراب سلسلتين من البوليمر من بعضهما البعض, تقوم السحابة الإلكترونية في كل منهما بدفع الأخرى. وهذا يؤدى لتقليل الكثافة الإلكترونية على جانب واحد من سلسلة البوليمر, مما يؤدى لتكون شحنة موجبة صغيرة على هذا الجانب. وهذه الشحنة كافية لجذب سلسلة البوليمر الأخرى. قوى فان دير فال ضعيفة للغاية, ولذلك, يذوب البولى إثيلين في درجات حرارة منخفضة.
خواص البوليمر
توجد عديد من التقنيات المعملية التى تستخدم لتحديد خواص البوليمر. مثل, تشتت الزاوية الكبير للأشعة السينية (wide angle X-ray scattering), تشتت الزاوية الصغير للأشعة السينية (small angle X-ray scattering), تشتت النيترون بزاوية صغيرة (small angle neutron scattering), ويتم إستخدامهم لتحديد التركيب البللوري للبوليمر. تفريق لوني بعبور الهلام (Gel permeation chromatography) يستخدم لتحديد عدد متوسط الوزن الجزيئي, وزن متوسط الوزن الجزيئي تشتت متعدد إف تى أى أر (polydispersity. FTIR) يستخدم لتحديد التركيب. الخواص الحرارية مثل درجة الإنتقال الزجاجيةيمكن تحديدها عن طريق مسعر المسح التبايني (differential scanning calorimetry), وتحليلات الديناميكية الآلية (dynamic mechanical analysis). الإنحلال الحرارى متبوعا بتحليل المكونات الصغيرة يعتبر تقنية أخرى لتحديد التركيب المحتمل للبوليمر.
البوليمر المعروف بإسم مادة البوليمر يستخدم في صنع الاوراق النقديةفي أستراليا ونيوزيلاند كما يستخدم في الأوراق النقدية التذكارية في بعض البلاد.

فكرة عن البولميرات
بدأت اللدائن من الطبيعة مثل الصمغ العربي و المطاط الطبيعى و في القرن 19 بدء العلماء محاولة تقليد الطبيعة و في القرن العشرين عندما زادت الحاجة للمطاط في الحرب العالمية الثانية إستطاع العلماء الألمان إنتاج المطاط الإصطناعي و هو يعطى نفس مواصفات المطاط الطبيعى و تقريبا نفس التركيب الكيميائى البوليميرات هى مركبات كيميائية تمتاز بطول السلسلة و لكن طول السلسلة المسبب لكبر الوزن الجزيئى للمركب ناتج عن تكرار وحدات متشابهه بنفس الترتيب علي طول السلسلة و بالتالي يسمى المركب مبلمر و قد تكون الوحدة الأساسية المكونة للبوليمر مكونة من مادة واحدة أو أكثر و يسمي الوحدة المتكررة من البوليمر بإسم مونيمر Monomer أي وحدة وحيدة فمثلا يمكن أن تتفاعل المادة A مع نفسها تحت ظروف معينة و تعطي البوليمر A + A = A-A و من هذه الأمثلة البولي إيثلين المستخدم في صناعة الأكياس البلاستيك و خلافه و الناتج من تفاعل الإيثلين مع نفسه تحت ظروف الضغط العالي و الحرارة العالية في وجود عامل حفاز للتفاعل و هو غالبا من المعادن و يكون التفاعل كالتالي: n CH2=CH2 → (CH2-CH2)n و يكون الوزن الجزيئي للإيثلين 28 و لكن بتفاعل آلاف الجزيئيات معا ينتج مركب قد يصل وزنه الجزيئي للملايين


----------



## علاء محسن علي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*راي*

الى كل الزملاء المحترمين ارجو ان تبدو رايكم في هذا الموضوع البسيط ولكم مني فائق الشكر والاحترام:16:


----------



## مهند فيصل (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم ياستاذ على هذا الموضوع الرائع الف شكر


----------



## علاء محسن علي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*مقدمة مختصرة عن البوليمر*

مقدمة مختصرة عن البوليمر.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إن كلمة ( بوليمر) لاتينية الأصل وهي مركبة من مقطعين هما (بولي) 

poly وتعني متعدد و(مر) mer وتعني جزء أو وحدة، لذلك polymer

تعني متعدد الأجزاء أو متعدد الوحدات .

وعرف الإنسان (البوليمر) منذ القدم واستخدم المنتوجات النباتية و 

الحيوانية البوليمرية لأغراض مختلفة في حياته اليومية .


فقد استخدم الإنسان القار "pitch" و الراتنجات "resin" النباتية فعرف

الصمغ " gum" و المطاط "rubber" قبل آلاف السنين .

والآن تعد البوليمرات العضوية ذات أهمية بالغة في حياة الإنسان إذ 

تدخل لفي الوقت الحاضر في مكونات غذائه وكسائه ومسكنه ، فهو 

ينتفع من النشويات والسكريات والبر وتينات في الغذاء ويستخدم 

القطن والصوف والحرير وجلود الحيوانات في صنع الملابس كما يستفيد 

من الخشب في تشييد المسكن والأثاث ويستخدم المطاط والصمغ 

وغيرها من المواد التي لا تحصى في أغراض شتى.

وقد حلت بعض البوليمرات المحضرة صناعيا في الآونة الأخيرة مكان 

المواد الطبيعية وهذا ناتج عن التطور الهائل الذي حصل في الصناعات 

الكيماوية والقائمة على النفط ومشتقاته وهذه تتميز بصفات ميكانيكية

جيدة كما تتميز برخص الثمن وتوفرها بشكل كبير وقد تم استخدامها 

في صناعة الأدوات المنزلية والصناعات الحربية و المدنية كالسيارات 

والطائرات والغواصات والأجهزة الكهربائية .

والآن نحن أمام مجال صناعي ضخم وهائل فبالإضافة إلى المجالات 

السابقة تمكن العلماء من وضع آلية تمكن من الاستفادة من البوليمرات

في مجال التوصيل الكهربائي وعلى وجه الخصوص في مجال تصنيع 

البطاريات الكهربائية 

تعاريف أساسية :
- (البوليمر) polymer 

ويسمى في بعض الأحيان الجزيء العملاق (macromolecule) وهو 

جزيء لمركب كيميائي ويتمثل بوزن جزيئي عالي ( 10,000 إلى 10

مليون ).

والجزيء على شكل سلسلة حلقاتها عبارة عن جزيئات لمركب بسيط 

ترتبط مع بعضها البعض بروابط تساهمية (covalent bond ). 

- ( المونمر ) Monomer 

ويقصد بالمونمر مركب كيميائي بسيط ذو وزن جزيئي صغير و يتميز 

جزيء هذا المركب بتركيب خاص يمكنه التفاعل مع جزيء آخر من

نوعه أو مع جزيء لمركب آخر و تحت ظروف مناسبة لتكوين

سلسلة 

البوليمر .

مثال :- 

n CH2=CH2 [CH2-CH2]-n

بولي إيثلين الايثلين 
(البوليمر) (المونمر)
- الوحدة التركيبية المتكررة structural repeating unit

وهي الوحدة التركيبية التي يتكرر وجودها على طول سلسلة البوليمر 

وهي تمثل الجزء التركيبي المتبقي من جزيء المونمر أو( المونمرات )

بعد تفاعلها لتكوين البلمير وتوضع صيغتها بين قوسين .

- درجة البلمرة Degree of polymerization

يشار عادة إلى عدد الوحدات المتكررة Repeating Unit أوعدد 

الوحدات البنائية Structural Unit والتي هي في الواقع عدد 

المونمرات المتحدة في سلسلة واحدة ,يشار إليها بالمصطلح درجة 

البلمرة Degree Of Polymerization ويرمز لها بالرمز Dp أو Xn 
ولما كانت جزيئات البوليمر الواحد غير متساوية جميعا في درجة البلمرة 

ولذلك يعبر عن درجة البلمرة بمعدل درجة البلمرة 
الوزن الجزيئي للبوليمر = X Dp الوزن الجزيئي للوحدة المتكررة .

ـ مصادر البوليمر Polymer Sources 
يمكن الحصول على البوليمرات من مصدرين أساسيين هما:-

1-البوليمرات الطبيعية Natural Polymers 
وهي مركبات مصدرها إما نباتي أو حيواني ،مثال ذلك الخشب والقطن 

والمطاط الطبيعي والأصماغ النباتية والصوف والجلود والشعر والوبر 

والحرير الطبيعي وجميعها مركبات بوليمرية طبيعية ضرورية لحياتنا اليومية 

ويمكن الحصول عليها من مصادر نباتية أو حيوانية ، ومن المواد الغذائية 

التي تعد بوليمرات طبيعية هي :

النشا والبروتينProtein ) ) و السلولوز ( Cellulose ) .

2- البوليمرات المحضرة Synthetic Polymer 
وهي المواد التي غزت الأسواق العالمية حديثا ومنها المواد البلاستيكية

Plastics) ) والمطاط Rubber) ) والجلود الصناعية (Synthetic 

Leather ) وأقمشة النايلون Nylons) ) والبولي استر (Polyesters ) 

وبعض الصباغ (dyes ) و الطلائات الواقية وغيرها . ومن هذا يتضح مدى 

أهمية هذا الحقل من حقول الكيمياء في خطط التنمية الصناعية وازدهار 


القطر صناعيا واقتصاديا وتدل الإحصائيات التي أجريت عام 1975م في

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن 75% من الكيميائيين يتعاملون مع 

البوليمرات بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة فما بالنا في عصرنا الحالي .

ففي الآونة الأخيرة أخذت صناعة البوليمرات تدخل حتى في عالم 

الإلكترونيات و بشكل كبير حتى دخلت في تصنيع مصادر الطاقة للأجهزة 

الإلكترونية المحمولة نظرا لخفة وزنها ولمواصفاتها الأخرى الحسنة . 

وتعتبر المبلمرات الاصطناعية مبلمرات بسيطة نسبيا بالمقارنة مع 

المبلمرات الطبيعية وأقل في التكلفة .

وتنقسم المبلمرات أيضا تبعا لطريقة الاصطناع ،التركيب الكيميائي 

،الخواص الطبيعية (الفيزيائية) ، أو الاستخدام التطبيقي . فمثلا تنقسم

البوليمرات تبعا لطريقة الاستخدام إلى :-
1- اللاستمرات Ellastomers وهي المبلمرات المطاطية مثل (Rubber) .
2- البلاستيك Plastics وهي المبلمرات الصلبة التي تندرج من مبلمرات لدنة (elastic) إلى شديدة 

الصلابة مثل البويات ومبلمرات البولي ايثلين .

3-الأنسجة الصناعية Synthetic Fibers الألياف الصناعية ،وهي 

مبلمرات تستخدم لصناعة الأنسجة المصنعة مثل البولي اميدات .


-أهم طرق تقسيم المبلمرات هي تبعا لطريقة الاصطناع أي تبعا لنوع 

تفاعلات البلمرة والتي تنقسم إلى :

أولا / البلمرة بالإضافة :

وينتج عنها مبلمر إضافة وهي التي تنتج من تفاعل إضافة متسلسل

والذي يتم عن طريق بادئ إلى رابطة الكربون الثنائية C=C مكون 

مركب وسطي نشط الذي يتفاعل بدوره مع جزيء مونمر آخر مكونا 

مركب وسطي جديد .

كما تنقسم طرق البلمرة بالإضافة تبعا لنوع البادئ لتفاعلات الإضافة 

فهو إما أن يكون شق حر (طليق) ( Free radical) أو بادئ انيوني 

(أيون سالب) أو بادئ كاتيوني (أيون موجب ) . 

ثانيا / البلمرة بالتكاثف :-

وهو تكاثف متتابع (متسلسل) بين مركبين مختلفين كل منهما يحتوي 


مجموعتين فعالتين مع فقد ناتج ثانوي وتتم البلمرة بدون حافز بادئ .

وتنقسم المبلمرات الصناعية إلى خمسة أقسام تبعا لخواصها الفيزيائية وهي :


1-الثرمو بلاستيكات :

وهي المبلمرات الصناعية الصلبة التي تلين بارتفاع الحرارة ثم تعود 

لصلابتها بالتبريد دون تغير في تركيبها الكيميائي .

2-الثرمو ستاتيكات :

وهي المبلمرات ذات القواطع العرضية والتي تعطي بتسخينها مبلمرات 

شديدة الصلابة (لا تلين بالتسخين كما في الثرموبلاستيكات ).

وتستخدم في صناعة المواد اللاصقة وهي مثل البولي يوريثان ، ويوريا 

ولدائن ميلانين، ولدائن الفينول الإيبوكسي. 

3-الملدنات :

وهي مواد عضوية صغيرة وتستخدم كملدنات للمبلمرات الصلبة مثلا 

البلاستيك لتعطها ليونة ومن أهمها ثنائي الكيل فيثالات .

4- الاستومير (المبلمرات المرنة ) : Elastomers

وهي مواد هيدروكربونية غير مشبعة ذات أوزان جزيئية عالية وتتميز بأن 


لها القدرة على تحمل زيادة الطول تصل نسبتها من 500 إلى 100 % 

ومن ثم ترتد إلى شكلها ألأصلي بعد إزالة السبب وتنتج هذه المرونة 

من عملية ترابط شبكي بسيط بين السلاسل المكونة لها ومن أمثلتها 

المطاط .

5- الألياف الصناعية : Fibers

وهي من أهم المبلمرات المستخدمة في الصناعة وتمتاز بمقاومة 

شديدة للتشوه وتتحمل إطالة صغيرة حوالي (10-50%) ولها قوة شد

عالية لاحتوائها على مراكز قطبية أو هيدروجينية و تمتاز بضعف 

امتصاصها للرطوبة ولها درجة تبلور عالية نتيجة لوجود قوى ثانوية من

أمثلة هذه الألياف بولي استر وبولي أميد وبولي بروبلين . 

- خواص البوليمرات :

1- الوزن الجزيئي :
إن مركبات الجزيئات الضخمة لا توجد إلا في حالتين سائلة وصلبة لأن

ضغط أبخرة المركبات ينقص بزيادة الوزن الجزيئي وقد يهبط هذا الضغط 

إلى الصفر قبل أن يصل الجزيء الضخم إلى قيمته المميزة .

2- الخواص الفيزيائية للبوليمرات hysical properties of polymers 
يمكن تصنيف البوليمرات من حيث حالتها الفيزيائية إلى متبلورة وغير 

متبلورة وهناك نوع ثالث بينهما هي المبلمرات شبه المتبلورة ونعني
بالتبلور في البوليمرات تكوين تراكيب منتظمة ، ونادراً ما تتكون بلورا

ت منفردة ذات أشكال هندسية ثابتة ، كما في المركبات العضوية 
البسيطة واللاعضوية .

أ:6:ما البوليمرات غير المتبلورة ( الزجاجية ) فتكون سلاسل الجزيئات 

البوليمريه منتشرة بشكل غير منتظم . وتعد هذه الأنظمة سوائل من 

الناحية الفيزيائية وتسمى بالسوائل المتجمدة وكما الحال في الزجاج 

الاعتيادي فالتعريف الفيزيائي للمادة الصلبة الحقيقية هي التي تكون

متبلورة أما غير المتبلورة تكون عادة شفافة كالزجاج وذات مرونة أكثر 

نسبياً من المتبلورة .

وتكون المناطق المتبلورة في البليمر منتظمة أما باقي السلاسل 

البوليمرية فتبقى موزعة بشكل اعتباطي وتكون في الحالة الزجاجية ، 

والنسبة بين المناطق المنتظمة المتبلورة وغير المنتظمة" الزجاجية" 

تدعى بدرجة التبلور .

وتعتمد درجة التبلور على عدة عوامل منها طبيعة المجاميع الفعالة 

(المستبدلة ) الموجودة على السلسلة البوليمرية وحجمها ومدى 

قطبيتها ودرجة تفرع السلاسل والإنتظام الفراغي لها . وكل ما قلت 

درجة التفرع وكانت السلاسل متجانسة ومنتظمة كل ما زادت القدرة 

على التبلور والعكس بسبب ازدياد القوى البينية للجزيئات


----------



## عبد الكريم ص (9 أبريل 2010)

جزيلا


علاء محسن علي قال:


> :16: البوليمر أو المبلمر أو المتماثر Polymer :- هو مصطلح عام يستخدم في الأساس لوصف جزيء طويل. وهذا الجزيء الطويل يتكون من وحدات بناء ووحدات متكررة مربوطين معا عن طريق روابط كيميائية. وعملية تحويل هذه الوحدات إلى بوليمر تسمى بلمرة. وهذه الواحدات تتكون من المونومرات, والتى غالبا ما تكون جزيئات صغيرة ذات وزن جزيئ قليل.
> ويمكن أن تكون هذه المنونومرات متطابقة, أو مستبلة بمجموعة كيميائية أو أكثر. هذه التغييرات التى تحدث في المونومرات قد تؤثر في خواص البوليمر مثل المرونة, قابلية الذوبان, أو قوة شد البوليمر. في البروتينات, هذه التغييرات يمكن أن تجعل البوليمر القدرة على أن يكون له التركيب المناسب, بدلا من حدوث لف عشوائي "Random Coil" له. وبالرغم من أن معظم البوليمرات تعتبر عضوية (أى أنها مبنية على سلسلة كربونية), فإنه يوجد أيضا بوليمرات غير عضوية, وغالبا ما تكون سلاسلها مبنية على أصل من السيليكون.
> ويغطى المصطلح بوليمر مدى واسع من الجزيئات, متضمنا أيضا بعض المواد مثل البروتينات والخيوط التى لها قوة شد عالية مثل خيوط كيفلر. والأساس في التفريق بين البوليمرات والجزيئات الأخرى الكبيرة هو وجود الوحدات المتكررة (المونومرات) في سلاسل البوليمر. ويحدث هذا خلال عملية البلمرة, والتى ترتبط فيها وحدات عديدة من المونومرات معا لتكوين سلسلة طويلة من البوليمر. فمثلا, عملية تكون البولي إثيلين "Polyethylene or Polyethene" تتضمن تشابك ألاف الوحدات من جزيئات الإثين معا لتكوين سلسلة لها الوحدا المتكررة -CH2- :
> غالبا ما يتم تسمية البوليمرات على أسم المونومرات المكونة للبوليمر, فمثلا, يتم تمثيل البولي إثيلين كالتالي:
> ...


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

هل البوليمرات لها استخدام فى صناعه جل الشعر والمنظفات والشاور والشامبو


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخى الفاضل 

وجزاك الله كل خير 

تحياتى لك


----------



## احمد السواح (13 فبراير 2012)

جــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا علي المعلومات القيمة​


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (6 فبراير 2013)

لو في الامكان معلومات عن abs


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله في كل من اسهم في الموضوع


----------



## abbes73 (6 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أخي علاء محسن علي. أعجبني الموضوع بما يخص بوليمر وأنواع ولي سؤال لو سمحت أي بوليمر الذي يستعمل في الصناعة الصابون السائل الذي يخثر في المنتج 
ويجعله أكثر ثقلا إستعملت cmc ولم يثقل جيدا وجعل الصابون السائل ذو لون غير شفاف والتايلوز بحثت عنه ولم أجده في الأسواقنا وما حل أرجوا الإجابة


----------

